# My indian fantails



## ANEESH (Mar 19, 2014)

Here are my indian fantails.... one of my favorite breed of pigeons


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

nice birds .. looks warm there .i wish it would worm up here ..


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty birds .
-Rubeena


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

nice, these are my indian fantails

http://youtu.be/OOcnWn9wDEU


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

I like the YouTube clip, dingweding-and ANEESH's photo, they're really recherche birds... 



> Pigeons will always be humanity's best friends...


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

nice birdsssss


----------

